# 2017 Versa New front brake pads resurfaced rotors--squealing, clunking, clinging, squeaking



## mustardjo (Nov 3, 2015)

*My husband installed new brake pads and we had the rotors resurfaced on the front brakes in our 2017 Nissan Versa. Now it is making some awful Squealing, clinging, clunking, squeaking sounds. A combination of those..not just one sound. He has done our brakes many times over the years and can't figure out what the problem is. Any ideas? My husband installed new brake pads and we had the rotors resurfaced on the front brakes in our 2017 Nissan Versa. Now it is making some awful Squealing, clinging, clunking, squeaking sounds. A combination of those..not just one sound. He has done our brakes many times over the years and can't figure out what the problem is. Any ideas?*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some possible causes for the noises:

- Poor quality brake pads.
- Too much material removed from rotors resulting in warpage.
- components did not receive needed lubrication at critical points.
- missing shims.


----------



## mustardjo (Nov 3, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Some possible causes for the noises:
> 
> - Poor quality brake pads.
> - Too much material removed from rotors resulting in warpage.
> ...


thank you. will check those out


----------

